# Adult hair?



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

A poodle puppy typically has a softer, less curly coat from what I've seen, and when their adult coat comes in it goes more curly. That's what I've seen as a groomer and seen from other posts, I've never experienced it myself as I haven't owned one yet.  It seems the adult coats have been coming in between 7-9 months?


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Puppies change coat somewhere between the ages of 6-18 months, typically around 9 months of age. Onset and duration of coat change varies due to family lines, variety and, to some extent, coat color and texture. Some dogs are late bloomers and may take up to two years to get their adult coat. The puppy coat is usually finer with more waves than actual curls. It is usually especially thin on their top of their head which makes for a very funny looking topnot at 4 or 5 months old! Many things can effect coat texture. Some lines genetically have gorgeous coats, while others don't. Also many times, very tiny toys can have thinner, finer coats than some of the larger poodles. Some tinies have such thin coats and ear leather that their ears stand up as young puppies! Luckily as the hair grows and thickens, it weights down the ear leather and their ears usually go down as they mature. Once a poodle gets their adult coat it usually comes in thick and curly and they become the beautiful dogs they are supposed to be.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yeah, the lil poodles seem to have the worst coats, but from my observations it's usually cos the lil ones are more popular and therefore more 'back yard bred' than the bigger guys, and hence coat doesn't really matter to bybs!!

On another note (that is also going against Atticus I'm afraid!) the apricots and reds usually have worse coats too, with blacks and whites generally having the best coats.

There are ALWAYS exceptions! The red standards on here seem to have nice coats, but as a general rule at work, if it's an apricot or red toy, it's coat will be a total ass to do anything with. lol!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I have wondered myself if Vinnie is EVER going to change. I keep hearing the horror stories about "the change" and how much they matt up. Vinnie is ten months and I don't have any problems with matting (I do brush every day, but it never seems matted). He does seem more curly on his head/neck just recently.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I know of some dogs that don't change until like 15 months old too, so there's some time yet!


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

How does the adult coat come in? Does the hair just become more curly, or do they shed the puppy coat when the adult coat starts to come in? I can't wait for my pup to get his curls because people keep telling me that they have never seen a poodle with a coat like his. I have to explain that he's just a pup and will get curly when he is older.


----------

